

Social Media Design Cheat Sheet  - vinnylabarbera
https://www.imforza.com/blog/social-media-design-cheat-sheet/
Stay updated on the dimensions &#38; requirements to properly customize your social media accounts with our Social Media Design Cheat Sheet.
======
aes256
It's worth noting with the Facebook profile picture the 180x180 original is
cropped, rather than resized, to 160x160.

This is important if you're looking for seamless integration between the
profile picture and cover photo.

~~~
vinnylabarbera
Very good point, thanks!

